# Persian: You need a haircut.



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how can I tell someone he needs a haircut in Colloquial Persian?

Do you have بفرما and بشين and بتمرگ equivalents of this? (I.e. polite, normal, rude.) If so, what are they?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

A question before answering: "you need a haircut" is an idiom? In other words it simply mean بايد بري سلماني or idiomatically that mean بايد تنبيه بشي?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> he needs a haircut


idiom?


seitt said:


> Do you haveبفرما and بشين and بتمرگ equivalents of this? (I.e. polite, normal, rude.)


----------



## Aryamp

I´m not aware of any idiom involving "you need a haircut" so I'm taking its meaning as it is. I can find different equivalents for it in persian, the degree of politeness is determined by general rules of formal/informal sentences in Persian, so I wouldn't say there's very straightforward variations like : بفرما بشین بتمرگ

These are polite expressions, which also are the close literal translations to the english phrase :
سرتان نیاز به اصلاح دارد
موهایتان نیاز به اصلاح دارد
موهایتان نیاز به کوتاه شدن دارد

I could also use other ways of saying it: 
نیاز دارید بروید سلمانی /آرایشگاه
بد نیست به سرتان یک صفایی بدهید Sâfâ dâdan is a slang meaning to have a haircut or a shave 

the formal structure can be easily turned to informal /friendly style :
سرت نیاز به اصلاح داره
موهات نیاز به کوتاه شدن داره

And instead of نیاز دارد we can use باید which makes it sound a bit more strong and close to rude (in context) :
باید بری سلمانی / آرایشگاه
باید موهات رو کوتاه کنی
باید موهات رو بزنی


----------



## darush

سلام
بعقیده من برای اینکه جمله مورد نظر سیمون بیشتر به شیوه فارسی نوشتن و گفتن نزدیک باشه، باید از "نیاز داشتن" استفاده نکنیم.علتش هم اینه که استفاده از این فعل به این شکل، یا بهتر بگیم این طرزِ گفتار و نوشتار، یعنی بیان مقصود بشیوه غیر مستقیم و محافظه کارانه همینطور رعایت ادب و پرهیز از سخن گفتن آمرانه(مثلا استفاده ازباید، حتما..)بیشترمتعلق به فرهنگ های انگلیسی وآمریکاییه که البته در ایران هم کم و بیش دیده میشه.همینطور اصطلاحاتی مثل: به نظر میاد، کی می تونه باشه...ا


باید بری سلمانی / آرایشگاه
باید موهات رو کوتاه کنی
باید موهات رو بزنی
​_*Edit*_


----------



## Aryamp

هر چند در بعضی از موارد شیوه سخن گفتن در زبان های دیگر مانند انگلیسی

 به زبان فارسی راه پیدا کرده و متداول شده است ( مانند : بی تفاوت به معنی بی علاقه و روی کسی حساب کردن به معنی به کسی اعتماد و اطمینان داشتن) اما به هیچ عنوان نمی توان "پرهیز از سخن گفتن آمرانه و بیان مقصود به شیوه غیر مستقیم" را فقط متعلق به فرهنگ انگلیسی دانست که به فارسی وارد شده باشد! 


کاربرد "نیاز داشتن" همانطور که گفتم نزدیکترین ترجمه به اصل انگلیسی است و می توان برای بیان مقصود "بهتر است " یا " بد نیست " و عبارت های دیگر که شاید روان تر باشد را هم بکار برد . اما واژه "باید" نه تنها لحن جمله را تحکم آمیز می کند بلکه کمی هم معنی را تغییر می دهد. 



در جمله ای مانند : 

You need to tell me the truth 

سخن شما درست است و ترجمه آن به صورت " نیاز داری به من حقیقت را بگویی" نامانوس است اما در جمله : 

You need to take care of your teeth 

ترجمه به صورت : "دندان هایتان نیاز به مراقبت دارند " از شیوه سخن گفتن فارسی به دور نیست.


----------



## marrish

^I think something went wrong, aaqaa-ye-Aryamp.


----------



## Aryamp

marrish said:


> ^I think something went wrong, aaqaa-ye-Aryamp.



Yeah I don't know if it's a bug or a farsi font incompatibility issue or what but my post got jumbled up several times and I've been having a lot of trouble with it. I hope now it stays as it is!


----------



## marrish

Aryamp said:


> Yeah I don't know if it's a bug or a farsi font incompatibility issue or what but my post got jumbled up several times and I've been having a lot of trouble with it. I hope now it stays as it is!


Yes, it is very neat and clean now! Thank you for sharing on the English influence. Also, how should the sentence ''You need to tell me the truth'' be translated idiomatically in Persian? تو(شما) باید بمن حقیقت را گفت؟


----------



## Aryamp

marrish said:


> Yes, it is very neat and clean now! Thank you for sharing on the English influence. Also, how should the sentence ''You need to tell me the truth'' be translated idiomatically in Persian? تو(شما) باید بمن حقیقت را گفت؟



Thanks , it´s not as neat as I would have wanted it to be but at least it´s readable now  And that sentence could be translated as : 
باید به من حقیقت رو بگی 

It's because 'need' in english sometimes carries the sense of 'must'. It's not necessarily to do with 'being polite'. Many times words' equivalents in different languages do not carry exactly the same semantic value. For example here's a conversation from the marvelous 'Yes Prime Minister ' series : 

"Bernard Woolley: But, you only need to know things on a need-to-know basis. "
The private secretary is suggesting that the cabinet secretary (Sir Humphrey) does not need to know everything, to which he responds in a very angered and agitated manner :
"Sir Humphrey Appleby: *I need to know everything!!"

*This sentence is much better translated as : 
من باید همه چیز رو بدونم
instead of :
من نیاز دارم همه چیز رو بدونم

Because نیاز in persian implies a sense of lacking and asking and it's a sort of weakness where as 'need' in this sentence implies a sense of having a right to know.


----------



## darush

مطمئنا مختص به انگلیسی ها نیست ولی در بین آنها بیشتر مشهوده. البته بهتر بود از آمریکایی ها اسم نمی بردم اما در خود آمریکا هم این روحیات بیشتر مربوط به منطقه هاییه که بیشتر دارای اصالت انگلیسی هستند(شرق آمریکا، طبق چیزهایی که خوندم یا شنیدم نه تجربه های شخصی).ا 

اگر ترجمه رو بر اساس درک معنی و پیدا کردن معادل آن در نظر بگیریم و به صحبت کردن و نوشتن در گذشته نزدیک هم توجه داشته باشیم لزومی به پیروی از ساختار جمله های زبان های دیگر نیست.ا

حقیقت را به من بگو تا راحت شوی(احتمالا)ا
باید از دندان هایتان مراقبت کنید

استفاده از باید همیشه با لحن آمرانه یا کمترمودبانه همراه نیست بلکه بیشتر به طرز تلفظ کردن آن بستگی داره

انگلیسی: فکر نمی کنی بهتره این کار رو بکنی؟
فارسی: باید/بهتره این کار رو بکنی(تاکید بر"این کار")ا

​


----------



## Aryamp

darush said:


> اگر ترجمه رو بر اساس درک معنی و پیدا کردن معادل آن در نظر بگیریم و به صحبت کردن و نوشتن در گذشته نزدیک هم توجه داشته باشیم لزومی به پیروی از ساختار جمله های زبان های دیگر نیست.ا
> *= نباید از ساختار جمله های زبان های دیگر پیروی کنیم؟ **
> *
> ​




بکار بردنِ "نیاز داشتن " و" لزوم داشتن"  در فارسی و استفاده از حالت غیر مستقیم  غلط نیست و همیشه "باید" جایگزین کاملی برای این کلمات نیست. همانطور که در نوشته شما هر چند با توجه به صحبت های قبلی به نظر طبیعی تر و درست تر می آید که از جمله آبی استفاده کنید اما به هر حال آنچه که نوشتید هم کاملا درست است .  

درست است که لحن صحبت هم بسیار مهم است اما به طور کلی "باید" معنی "بهتر است" و "لازم است" را نمی دهد و عجیب هست که بگوییم جمله "فکر نمی کنی بهتره این کار رو بکنی"  فارسی نیست و تقلید از شیوه انگلیسی هاست 

از طرف دیگر جمله ای مثل "من نیاز دارم بدانم" فی نفسه در فارسی به هیچ وجه غلط نیست آنجایی غلط میشود که در متن انگلیسی معنی اصلی این نباشد 





​


----------



## darush

حدس میزدم(می دونستم) این ایراد رو از من می گیرید.البته موقع تایپ کردن متوجه نوشته هام بودم​


----------



## searcher123

marrish said:


> ﴾...﴿how should the sentence ''You need to tell me the truth'' be translated idiomatically in Persian? تو(شما) باید بمن حقیقت را گفت؟



راستشو ﴿بهم﴾ بگو!


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, and sorry about the delay.


> A question before answering: "you need a haircut" is an idiom? In other words it simply mean بايد بري سلماني or idiomatically that mean بايد تنبيه بشي?


It can only mean بايد بري سلماني.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)It can only mean بايد بري سلماني.


Thanks. Now I can give you an exact answer (Albeit *Aryamap*'s answer is complete, but I will try a new answer according with your need ). 

polite: موهاتونو/سرتونو بايد اصلاح كنيد
‌Normal: بايد بري سلموني
Rude: شيپيش‌دونيتو ببر سلموني/بتكّون

Albeit there are so many other similar sentences in this meaning too.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> Rude: شيپيش‌دونيتو ببر سلموني/بتكّون


----------



## darush

IMANAKBARI said:


>




این کلمه برای صورت مناسب تره
​


----------



## seitt

> شيپيش‌دونيتو ببر سلموني/بتكّون


That is SO funny! Many thanks.

Does شيپيش‌دون mean something like "louse-container"?
What does بتكّون mean and what is its dictionary form so I can look it up?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Does شيپيش‌دون mean something like "louse-container"?(...)


Yes, exactly it does.



seitt said:


> (...)What does بتكّون mean and what is its dictionary form so I can look it up?


بتكون = بتكان = تكاندن = shaking


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, all sorted now.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.


> بتكون = بتكان = تكاندن = shaking


This is so interesting I'll continue it in a new thread.


----------

